# Martell Knives in Instagram



## Dave Martell (Feb 6, 2018)

FINALLY! I figured out a way to upload images to Instagram :doublethumbsup:


https://www.instagram.com/martellknives/


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 6, 2018)

Now to figure out how to link the images to my website for sales. :bashhead:


----------



## cheflivengood (Feb 6, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> Now to figure out how to link the images to my website for sales. :bashhead:



you have to put the link in your Bio for the latest post. it's a pain


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 6, 2018)

cheflivengood said:


> you have to put the link in your Bio for the latest post. it's a pain




On every post?


----------



## cheflivengood (Feb 6, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> On every post?



If you snoop around you'll always see people say "link in my bio". So whenever you want to link people to a specific product you put that link(only one can be in the bio) in the website section when editing your bio. So if you have multiple knives for sale on the website its easier to just have your main web address in your bio. It was not designed for the salesman in mind.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 6, 2018)

cheflivengood said:


> If you snoop around you'll always see people say "link in my bio". So whenever you want to link people to a specific product you put that link(only one can be in the bio) in the website section when editing your bio. So if you have multiple knives for sale on the website its easier to just have your main web address in your bio. It was not designed for the salesman in mind.




Thank you for that tip! :doublethumbsup:


----------

